# Bedeviled By Error Code P0597 This Month



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyTony said:


> On Mach 5, 2019, error code "P0597" popped up on my 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ. Code went away after that. My garage (I'm out of warranty here, btw, because my car has just over 152,500 miles on it after being bought in late 2010) looked at my thermostat but could detect nothing wrong nor error code "P0597." Today, 5/15/2019 that lousy code has been deviling me and I cannot get rid of it with my error code reader. Car just had new spark plugs and coil installed, plus a new button for my emergency flashers. Car is not overheating, and it has new coolant hoses, a new thermostat housing, and a new coolant tank by now.
> As Biff Tannen said in the second _Back To The Future_ flick, what the h--- is going on here?


 I know you even referenced 'Back to the Future', but according to your post Today is 5/15/2019?:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## ChevyTony (May 30, 2016)

Typo fixed. I assume you know zilch about the issue I am trying to get help with, though.
Anyone here who might know if this is a sensor issue?


----------



## ChevyTony (May 30, 2016)

*I Am Getting Error Code "P0597", But My Car Is Running Normally*

Twice this month, error code "P0597" popped up on my 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ. At times the code has made the engine fan come on, even though my car was not overheating. Temperature gauge fluctuated once by going backwards a couple notches before returning to its normal place. 
My car has just over 152,000 miles on it, and it was bought in late 2010, so I am out of warranty. I already had my garage take a look at the thermostat, but they could not find anything wrong.
My car has a new thermostat housing, a new coolant reservoir, a new water pump, and new coolant hoses by now, among other new parts. 
Am I dealing with a bad thermostat, a bad sensor, or something else?
Thanks.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

ChevyTony said:


> Typo fixed. I assume you know zilch about the issue I am trying to get help with, though.
> Anyone here who might know if this is a sensor issue?


It'sthe thermostat wiring or ECM(in that order). Low coolant levels like to kill the heaters on the thermostats. If you have and aknow how to use an ohmmeter you can check the heater it should be somewhere near 15ohms. I suspect you'll find it well I've that if it's failed.


----------



## ChevyTony (May 30, 2016)

Code came back today. Here is a picture I took of the code as it shows on my code reader. Darn thing is making my engine cooling fan run even when I am driving at 40 MPH or so (?!) Maybe the Polar Vortex damaged something and it is finally showing up. (Ah the joys of parking outdoors--not.)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Experience dictates that the problem usually lies in a loose or corroded electrical connector or the electrically operated thermostat itself is at fault. Occasionally, the Motronic (engine management) computer fails, but is the least likely cause. 
A loose or corroded connector on the thermostat
A coolant leak will cause the code to set 
The thermostat itself has failed 
A short or open has occurred in the wiring harness between the computer and thermostat 
The Motronic computer has failed


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0597

Duplicate threads merged


----------



## ChevyTony (May 30, 2016)

Last week my garage replaced the thermostat, thermostat housing, and gasket, all of which came from GM via my dealership. My car back is now back to normal.  Thank you Mike, Jake, and everyone else at Kennedy Transmission, Plymouth, Minnesota!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for coming back and closing the loop:smile:


----------



## ChevyTony (May 30, 2016)

I do not leave my readers hanging in suspense.


----------

